# Lime Gulch Fire - Foxton



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well this sucks ..the fire zone is basically up on or over the ridge river right from near or just below the Boulder Garden to the. 'T-ntersection 'playspot and abutting the upper part of the other good III plus section...they say they are making good progress in fighting it..
Let 's hope so...Waterton closed too and it is very much in striking distance of Bailey or Decker's if the wind shifts..if it jumps the river it will basically run into last year 's fire zone...this is a really nice area with boating., mountain biking, climbing, fishing, and the Colo Trail running tight through it...a few psycho locals over the years but mostly good folks..area prone to fires and floods..anybody remember the No.Fork flood that killed a couple of people and took.out Greenbridge on Waterton?...hope they get it out before it is on a Hayden Burn scale and Foxton and Waterton get all black with ashes...rambling ..just love this poor area..beloved to many a Denver and Colorado Springs metroite and mountain exoburbian


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Only 5 % contained..in case anybody else tried to pinpoint "Lime Gulch " in the Gazetteer, the media had a "communications mixup " it is Lions Gulch near Chair Rock (original name of fire) in the area indicated above..they are basically trying to contain it in the land inbetween Foxton and Decker's runs /NFK and main So..Platte to keep it from torching more densely populated areas towards Conifer (exoburbia) or down Waterton into actual suburbia (or via Nighthawk -Sedalia area) and having another Waldo Canyon on their hands, it seems...no rain in forecast...90 's all week ...still.windy..not to be Debby Downer but this blows...


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

The fire is #1 priority for colorado right now. There are at least 250 firefighters working the fire including ~10 hotshot crews, a few huge planes, helis and all the stopping power available. They are no shortcuts on this one. They assume Colorado can not take another financially devastating fire like the Black forest fire. Even though the direction of the fire is to old Hayden fire it is burning on itself and it is mostly across the river from population. I hope they can keep it from jumping the S. Platte. In a perfect world they could contain the fire and let it rip towards the non-populated/preburned area. The forrest would be better off.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

90 % contained ...all access roads for kayaking Foxton /Waterton still closed..hopefully open soon...running 410 or a tad higher...run starts getting a lot more fun in the upper four hundreds and up..ramp that puppy up midweek ....


----------



## mschweich (Oct 28, 2011)

Fire operations has rigged a temporary boat ferry across the North Fork about a mile or so downstream of Foxton. Once the road re-opens, the ferry may remain in place for some time to allow firefighter access. Please use caution if boating below Foxton.


----------



## mschweich (Oct 28, 2011)

Correction: There are two ferries established in the area. The first is at the Foxton town site. Crews are using a homeowner's boat ferry there. The cable is high, but watch for the boat. There is a sign 1/4 mile upstream river left. The second ferry is 1.4 miles downstream of the Foxton Rd./River Rd. intersection, just downstream of the first house below the junction and just upstream of Lion Gulch. There is also a sign 1/4 mile upstream river left of this one, but it looks a little rickety. This ferry has multiple ropes on/in the river. The ferries will be in place for a day or two, then re-evaluated. I will try to post again when they are removed.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

waterton canyon is open. not sure about access though.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

They reopened the lower part of Waterton below the dam (not the part you kayak) ..or at least have not heard whether the road to kayaker's Waterton is open yet....


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

i've got no info.... thought i'd let you know....


----------



## eride810 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Update*

For all of the Foxton inclined, I called the info line this afternoon for an update on the road closures. The guy said they would reassess at the end of the shift tonight. Maybe open tomorrow, probably open by Wednesday. Chances get better after that....


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

FYI, report of a new fire in the area "North and East of Scraggy Peak on the east side of the road" closing waterton canyon... 1-5 acres last report.


----------



## eride810 (Apr 4, 2007)

"Effective at noon today all road closures associated with Lime Gulch Fire in Jefferson County will be lifted."

InciWeb the Incident Information System: Lime Gulch Fire Announcement


----------



## mschweich (Oct 28, 2011)

The River Road is open again to all traffic and the ferries have been removed. Safe boating!


----------

